# Tank is too hot....



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

One of my tanks that im going to house red cherry shrimp in gets almost to 80*F. I think this is too hot for the shrimp.. How can I lower the temperature in my tank? It's a 10 gal, I dont even use a heater.....


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

80F is fine for Cherry shrimp, I keep mine at 84-86F without any problems. They are showing some really nice reds; the only problem is that they are overbreeding.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I keep mine at 84-86F without any problems. They are showing some really nice reds; the only problem is that they are overbreeding.


 Same here.


----------

